# Richtige miese Masche - schon bekannt?



## sascha (26 April 2004)

Schlug bei einer Kollegin per Fax auf - die natürlich nicht Susanne heißt. Man beachte dabei ganz unten die letzte Zeile. Habs ausprobiert. Wer da anruft, landet in einem Menü, wo man sich von etwas abmelden kann, zu dem man sich - zumindest wissentlich - wohl nie angemeldet hat.


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2004)

mmh , 069 als Vorwahl, das kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor ....

tf


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> mmh , 069 als Vorwahl, das kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor ....
> 
> tf



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Andererseits ist Frankfurt groß. Im Tipp-Menü musst/sollst Du jedenfalls tatsächlich Deine Telefonnummer eintippen. Wer weiß, was Du anschließend schriftlich bekommst. Im geringsten Fall ist Deine Nummer verifiziert und Futter für die Spammer der Welt...


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2004)

Mein erster Gedanke galt eher der im Text  aufgeführten Nummer mit dem "Verlockungsangebot" 
wo man angeblich per Fax Infos abrufen kann, (bei angeblich 75% lassen viele ihren Verstand ruhen....)
das klingt für mich mindestens so fragwürdig  wie die Nummer in der unteren Zeile. Faxabruf
 übermittelt schließlich auch bei CLIP die Rufnummer, und wer weiß, was da wieder draus
 "gebastelt" werden kann.


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

> Faxabruf
> übermittelt schließlich auch bei CLIP die Rufnummer, und wer weiß, was da wieder draus
> "gebastelt" werden kann.



Exakt das ist die Gefahr - eine von vielen. Über den Einfallsreichtum unseriöser Geschäftsleute bin ich trotzdem immer wieder erstaunt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2004)

Mit der Endung -14 statt -19 ist die Nummer als ALDI-Spam-FAX notiert...

Zugeteilt ist die Nummer (afaik gilt das für alle 069-2549****) an:

Mark** Dial** GmbH.
Königsberger*** 1
60487 Frankfurt

(Quelle:  spammer-hammer , gaaanz unten stehts  )


____

edit 29.04.: Heute kam meine Frau angelaufen mit einem Fax an ihre Freundin und fragte, ob ich's kenne. Sie hätte schon mehrere gekriegt. Es ist identisch mit dem von Dir hier vorgestellten faxTja, computerbetrug/dialerschutz-Leser sind gewappnet


----------

